# Bearded Dragons Outside in Western Australia



## ByBeardie (May 21, 2019)

I was wondering if it is illegal to take licenced reptiles out for a trip, possibly to a pet store that allows animals etc. I know if you were to display reptiles to the public or for education talks etc you need a another licence for that, but what about just a one time thing or something. Are they allowed to leave the property in which they are kept or is stated on the licence?

I have seen people with a licence for their bird, and is still able to take it out in public as long as it is on a lead. Of course I would have a beardie lead for my bearded dragon (I have one and she has no problem walking with it and wearing it) but I don't want to risk taking her out on my shoulder with her lead on and getting in trouble with DPaw...

I may not do anything just incase something goes wrong, but I am just curious to what the answer is


----------



## Herpetology (May 21, 2019)

For whatever reason reptiles are the only “category” you are legally (u sign to it) only allowed to leave the premise on their license IF it is going to a vet or it is being sold (reptile expo etc)

As you said, birds and mammals are allowed anywhere provided there’s no signs at said place


----------



## ByBeardie (May 21, 2019)

Yeah, that does make sense. It is a shame, but I do see where they are coming from. 
Thank you for answering my question


----------



## nuttylizardguy (May 21, 2019)

That's my understanding - too , the pet reptile must stay at your home unless travelling a vet or to new owner.

Just because many yanks talk about taking their pet dragons out (to malls, to the petshop, to school, on holidays) doesn't make this good for the pet dragon who will be very stressed and is put at great risk (of injury, being spooked and dashing off and becoming lost).

The dragon will not enjoy the trip, nor will it enjoy the socialization with strangers and strangers' animals. Do it a big favour and leave beardie at home where he's safe and secure and stress free.


----------



## ByBeardie (May 21, 2019)

Yeah, I will leave her be at home were I know she is safe and won't get lost or get stressed


----------

